# oem-surplus.com is closing!! please read



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

To anyone that has ever heard of oem-surplus.com and for those who may not have they are a business that sells OEM surplus nissan parts mostly for the 80's and 90 nissan models. They are very reputable and the parts they sell are 100% new OEM surplus, I have gotten my new 5 speed tranny ($465 shipped!), distributor and dual cooling fans from them at substantial savings compared to dealer prices and all the parts work perfect.

Anyway this post is to inform everyone that really soon (next month I think) they will be closing shop forever, they would like to find someone to buy the remaining nissan parts either everything or just the parts for a particular model or else if they can't find anyone to take over their parts they will be scraping what they can and throwing out whatever is left.

Until this happens it will be business as usual so if there may be a part that anyone needs or parts you may want to pick up at a great savings and may need in the future now is the time to go to their site and take a look. After they close we all will be forced to get those hard to find nissan parts from the dealers or junkyards, so hurry.

As a note I have nothing to do with oem-surplus.com, I went to their site to look for something last night and was shocked to read the note that they were closing down and want to let all my fellow nissan owners to know about this before it's too late.


----------

